# Jeux stratégie en temps réel iPad?



## hastrayboy (27 Mars 2011)

bonjour! 

connaissez vous des jeux de stratégie en temps réel sur iPad ( genre age of empire?)

une jeu au graphisme sympa? 
j'ai cherché j'ai rien trouvé!!
merci!!


----------



## Vpo (28 Mars 2011)

Starfront, un clone de starcraft pas trop mal fichu, ou encore the Settlers, Red Alert, Simcity  pour citer les premiers qui me viennent a l'esprit


----------



## sylvain-777 (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour, je te met quelques liens:

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/land-air-sea-warfare-hd/id391239935?mt=8
(sa ressemble a total annihilation ou supreme commander)

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/command-conquer-alerte-rouge/id372097803?mt=8


----------

